# Hunting Lake Allatoona or Lake Lanier??



## ConnerSlewitzke (Jul 29, 2011)

Im interested about hunting these lakes but I do not know much about them(Im new to hunting GA)... Does anyone know the laws of these lakes? Anyone ever hunted these lakes? Anyone interested in trying them out this season?
Thanks,
Conner


----------



## caver101 (Jul 29, 2011)

I think Lanier may have some specific rules, check the DNR website and regulations. 

Also, most folks here are not going to tell you about any good duck waters in an open public forum. Generally if a good duck spot is posted in an open forum it will have a half dozen hunters set up there the next Saturday morning killing "your" ducks 

IMO, Your better off finding a swamp, private property or river to hunt than either of those lakes.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 29, 2011)

you cant hunt on either one except on tuesdays.


----------



## ConnerSlewitzke (Jul 29, 2011)

Yea I have heard it does but was not sure what they were. I figured a swamp or river would be better but I have not hunted much of Ga so I was not sure on where to go....


----------



## brittonl (Jul 29, 2011)

I would suggest contacting the local Corp of Engineers office for either lake and speak with them ... & also the local DNR office / officer. Gain the right information and then go for a boat ride & see what you think. Good luck!


----------



## beauluckie (Jul 29, 2011)

Hunt near the docks.  Lots of mallards there!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 29, 2011)

brittonl said:


> I would suggest contacting the local Corp of Engineers office for either lake and speak with them ... & also the local DNR office / officer. Gain the right information and then go for a boat ride & see what you think. Good luck!



Very good advise.
Larry


----------



## castandblast (Jul 29, 2011)

I knew it wouldn't take long before questions like this came up. Caver is right, no one here will give you an honest answer about places to hunt. And yes there are special regs.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 29, 2011)

castandblast said:


> I knew it wouldn't take long before questions like this came up. Caver is right, no one here will give you an honest answer about places to hunt. And yes there are special regs.



Well I though it was good advise, I HAVE NEVER HUNTED EITHER LAKE ONLY FISHED THEM.  Sorry Caver I dont hunt those lakes. IF I was you look up little river it was a good lookin spot 15 yrs ago when I fished it.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## castandblast (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorry Larry,  you are one of the few exceptions to what I said.


----------



## chet1725 (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes, contact the Corp of Engineers, they do have special regs. No, they don't have many ducks. Yes, they have resident geese, but the hunting is tough because the geese get educated fast. I have tried to hunt both and can't recommend either.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 30, 2011)

I would check with farmers around Lanier, My 1st goose hunt was up there but not on the lake. It was a draw hunt for Hall Co. You could only kill 1. Farmers are a good place to start.
Larry


----------



## ConnerSlewitzke (Jul 30, 2011)

O yea I did not think about that. Thanks for the advise!


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 30, 2011)

IMO, Your better off finding a swamp, private property or river to hunt than either of those lakes.[/QUOTE]



I think hes better off finding a mudhole in his driveway than tryin to hunt either of those lakes 

I cant help you up that way but may be able to point you in a general direction west of here.


----------



## Narmento17 (Jul 31, 2011)

Fished the lake tons of times during the season and never seen any hunters around.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jul 31, 2011)

Narmento17 said:


> Fished the lake tons of times during the season and never seen any hunters around.



That may be because hunters are tired of having tournament bass fishermen useing their decoys for "STRUCTURE FISHING". I've been up there a couple of times and on one Sat hunt, saw 3 different boats fish right beside 1 guys decoys.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 31, 2011)

*X2x2*



DeweyDuck said:


> That may be because hunters are tired of having tournament bass fishermen useing their decoys for "STRUCTURE FISHING". I've been up there a couple of times and on one Sat hunt, saw 3 different boats fish right beside 1 guys decoys.


That is a fact on any large lake in GA.  I have had bass fishermen pull up to my decoys and cast. When I  ask them to move they looked at me like I was crazy.


----------

